# Weebly Web design.



## Perpetual Man (Oct 23, 2011)

Weebly is a website that is available to all if you want to make your own website.

It's easy, straightforward to use and can come up with a fairly good end product.

(see my results at: Perps site)

Now the building circumvents html and other languages, and after a little play was easy to use. Obviously you do not have free rein, you are limited to what they offer, but as long as you don't mind the restrictions the results are rather pleasing.

Now the real twist is that it is apparently free.

I have not come across any charges, although there are things you can do which would give Weebly revenue, and you can improve your options by paying for weeblypro it seems to be a really good deal.

So, I guess I'm posting this for anyone who might want to look at an easy website builder AND to ask what people know of Weebly.


----------



## Dozmonic (Oct 24, 2011)

Looks pretty good. I find that keeping a site updated is harder than creating it in the first place - especially with the plethora of content management systems these days


----------



## Mouse (Oct 24, 2011)

Thank you, I had a fiddle. Seems quite good and looks better than anything I ever did with HTML.


----------



## DrMclony (Oct 25, 2011)

I like your site  It's very nice, in fact I think you have done better out of the template system than most. But I prefer the flexibility of being able to modify or adjust the templates myself, and to slot in my OWN HTML pages. 

There are a lot of free services, and your site is a great add for weebly - it really does look nice. But the more advanced users tend to feel "strangled" within the templates on most of them.

That is why I use UCOZ. If you want to stick with the templates they let you, but those like me who want to get their hands dirty are unlimited, even on the free service. They were also the only ones at the time that allowed my own domain name (not paid for through them) to be attached to a free service. This was important because most of the free hosts wanted 5 or 6 times what I pay for my domains just to register the things, and then wanted monthly payments on top! 

See the results at www.suspendedearth.com


----------



## Perpetual Man (Oct 25, 2011)

Your site looks fantastic DrMclony!

And thanks for the comments on mine.

I think in my case I knew I needed a site and wanted something that was simple to put together and Weebly seemed to fit the profile. There were things I would love to do that weebly does not offer, but finding the time to learn what I need is not going to happen immediately 

That being said there are plenty more features I want to play around with on the site so who knows...


----------



## DrMclony (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks for that Perp  one step at a time I always say  give it time and you'll be doing all sorts of things! Weebly is great for it's ease of use because it lets you get your feet wet without drowning


----------



## Dozmonic (Oct 25, 2011)

What sort of things do you want that weebly doesn't offer, or seem to offer? There's often ways and means of achieving them and there's a pretty websavvy bunch of users around here who can probably help 

I set my site up using wordpress. There's a large set of templates you can use and customise with relative ease. I like the clean and simple look, so I went for a minimalistic one with a quick logo knocked up in photoshop. Now I just need to actually put some content on  www.doz.me.uk


----------



## AnyaKimlin (Oct 25, 2011)

I love weebly. These are my two, but I am currently overhauling them.  I used a combination of weebly and paid so I could use digitalblasphemy images. (Second site contains innuendo style humour, so is only as filthy as you choose to make it, but can be near the mark).

http://anyakimlin.weebly.com/index.html
http://charlottepimpernel.weebly.com/


----------



## Perpetual Man (Oct 25, 2011)

I like that Doz, very nice and clear.

Most of what I want to do should be fairly simple (One thing was having multiple photos across the top of the page and I could not do it - I think I can now but decided I like it as it is!!)

All just little things like that.

Anya - just had a quick look (I don't seem to be doing much work this morning!!) Really like both of them! Love the stories for children. Had a quick read of the other site and chuckled once or twice from just the first few lines of the story!


----------



## AnyaKimlin (Oct 25, 2011)

Now I have a novel to submit I want to tidy them up and edit the content though -- I have a deadline my kids aren't letting me meet.


----------



## Mouse (Oct 28, 2011)

I had a go. I like it a lot, very easy to use. http://ejtett.weebly.com


----------



## Perpetual Man (Oct 28, 2011)

For a little go, you've done a spectacularly, blows mine out of the water, shoots it down again and lets it sink without a trace.

Blub

   Blub

      Blub


----------



## Mouse (Oct 28, 2011)

I think yours is way better than mine, Perp.


----------



## AnyaKimlin (Oct 28, 2011)

http://anyak.weebly.com/index.html

Due to issues with weebly and forgetting my password lol I think this will be my new one.  Going to keep it to some work samples and a blog. Oh scrapbook is just for personal use lol I'll take it off before website gets done properly.


----------



## HareBrain (Oct 28, 2011)

Perpetual Man said:


> For a little go, you've done a spectacularly, blows mine out of the water, shoots it down again and lets it sink without a trace.


 


Mouse said:


> I think yours is way better than mine, Perp.


 

Now now, don't fight -- you're _both _worse than the other.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Oct 28, 2011)

Looks good. I'm tempted to have a go.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Oct 28, 2011)

Thaddeus It's worth a go, if I can do it anyone can.

And Harebrain. Thanks. I think.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Apr 6, 2012)

And a mere six months later, my website's up 

http://thaddeuswhite.weebly.com/index.html


----------



## Mouse (Apr 6, 2012)

Very swish. Get an 'About the Author' bit though. With photos.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Apr 6, 2012)

I was going to do that sort of section, but saw that there was a similar box on the blog, so I just put it there. Think I should perhaps get rid of that and make a new section? Not sure I'd have much to say. 

Pictures?! Never!

Edited extra bit: oh, and thanks


----------



## Mouse (Apr 6, 2012)

Yeah definitely, although the end of your 'about me' bit is hilarious. My biography is just a load of babble about what I wanted to do when I left school and what have you!

And yes, photos!


----------



## thaddeus6th (Apr 6, 2012)

My post-school plan to become a professional gambler and/or criminal mastermind hasn't worked so far.

Or has it?

Hahaha.

Mwahahaha.

MWAHAHAHAHAHA!

[No, it hasn't].

Well, who am I to deny Mouseykins what she wants? I've just spent a while fiddling with it to try and ensure I didn't accidentally reveal a plot twist or make a hilarious yet obscene typo so I'll probably do that bit later today or tomorrow.

And no photos! [Except the banner one, which I must admit I like. Oh, and those little black and white ones].


----------



## Mouse (Apr 6, 2012)

(I wanted to be a pony or a ninja.)


----------



## The Judge (Apr 6, 2012)

Well done, Thaddeus.  I love the banner photo.  Very atmospheric.

A few comments.

I couldn't understand Mouse's remark about the hilarious "About Me" as I didn't see it first time round!  After I'd gone searching I found it, but I think I must blank out the bit on the right, as it's usually unimportant.  Definitely have a separate section with a bit more detail.

I agree with Mouse that you need photos, or illustrations at least.  Most people like to see photos of the author him/herself, though since I still haven't got an up-to-date one of me up on mine I refuse to believe it's necessary (let them picture me as a beautiful 30 year old, I don't care...).  You do, though, need something to break up the text and give visual interest to the pages, and on every page.  Preferably something with colour, as it's a touch monochrome at present and might appear a bit (sorry) boring.

The font colours are similar if not the same as I use, I think, and I like them, but the lighter one needs to be made a touch darker to be easily readable. I think it would help, too, if you made the font larger throughout, as it's a bit titchy at present.

I'd reduce the width of the writing space, too, by having much bigger margins, which will help readability.

On the blog, you need to delete the automatic "First post" thing, as it looks a little odd there.

Hope those ideas help!


----------



## thaddeus6th (Apr 6, 2012)

The Judge, (TJ? and why don't I know whether that's actually your nickname given I've been here for 5 years?), those are all welcome comments. I'll probably address those issues when I put up an About Me section.

Not sure what to do regarding the photo/picture. 

I'll see whether it's possible to change the background as well. I'm a bit rubbish at technical things so I'm not sure, but if it is that could be another way to make it slightly less black and white. I'm loathe to change or remove the little pictures though, as I really quite like them (especially the book on the Lore - Realms page).

Glad you like the banner photo. It's actually both severely cropped and shrunk from the full size thingummyjig. I quite like it, and it's now lodged in my mind as the visual representation of the White Stag Mountains.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Apr 7, 2012)

Using my amazing technical expertise (or, to be more precise, fiddling with every single number in the html editor until I happen to hit the right thing) I've managed to reduce the margins either side and get rid of the small 45 degree angle bits at the end of the menu bar which made it look awful. 

I still need to change the left hand side of the menu bar so it doesn't jut out so much, and want to add a wallpaper/background, when I have one. The larger margins do make it easier to read, I think, plus a vertical type of wallpaper would fit in nicely. 

Cheers for the feedback, Mouse and The Judge.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Apr 12, 2012)

Mouse said:


> (I wanted to be a pony or a ninja.)



I wanted to be a ninja, too! I was ...err... probably a bit older than you with that desire, considering that I wrote it in my high school senior scrapbook as my "where I'll be in 10 years" bit. 

I like all the websites posted in this thread so far! Are they their own hosting service as well? I see the addresses are all "something.weebly.com".

Thaddeus, I don't know anything about Sonic the Hedgehog, but isn't transmogrification a Calvin & Hobbes thing? Just checking.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Apr 12, 2012)

At the risk of making myself look silly, I don't know anything about Calvin & Hobbes. I do remember, though, being surprised and impressed at learning about time paradoxes and similar things in books about Sonic the Hedgehog.

Mind you, I learnt about Indian gavials from Metal Gear Solid. Computer games = educational! [Sometimes].

Weebly do host the sites, but you can use a registered domain you already own and put a weebly-designed site onto that page, I think.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Apr 12, 2012)

Looks well good, Thaddeus, I liked the humour on your home page. It reminds meI have a weebly booked somewhere, and should really sort it. Either that or bribe a very close rely who's a web designer...  must really get my act together.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks, Springs 

Surely the advantage of family is that no money is needed for bribes as you can emotionally blackmail them for free?

I do intend to fiddle with it a bit more (I'd like to change the background and the Lore sections will need updating as I write more, plus I want to try and make more of the little black and white pictures).


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Apr 12, 2012)

He has offered.  I might just say yes, next time. I liked the pictures, thought they gave it a definite style of its own.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Apr 12, 2012)

Sounds promising


----------



## Mouse (Apr 12, 2012)

TheDustyZebra said:


> I wanted to be a ninja, too!



Who wouldn't want to be a ninja?!



> I like all the websites posted in this thread so far! Are they their own hosting service as well? I see the addresses are all "something.weebly.com".


Yep, if you pay, you can get rid of the weebly bit entirely. 

You can also redirect existing domain names to the site as thad says. So, my site address is ejtett.weebly.com but as I already own a domain name which is littered about on various promo bits and pieces, I have that directed to the site too. www.the-kingdom-of-malinas.co.uk


----------



## thaddeus6th (Apr 12, 2012)

Maybe someone who is already a ninja, and is tired of ninjaring from nine to five and just wants to retire.

Or a morris dancer, whose favoured raiment (bells and white lace) is entirely incompatible with the ninja way of secrecy and stealth.


----------



## Gary Compton (Apr 12, 2012)

If anyone wants a Wordpress Blog on a .com or .co.uk domain. I have a web design business and we do this for £59.99 inc 12 months hosting.

Heres one I prepared earlier. The pages are currently being filled out on the site.

Or have a look at my own site here and forum here to see how good I am.

Or even a Twitter backdrop see @mrobsonauthor

Or a website Blyth All Weather Lifeboat

Apologies for the shameless self-promotion


----------



## Lucifal (Apr 12, 2012)

Weebly looks useful. Some nice examples. The Murky Depths site has just been redesigned. I just stick to using Notepad.


----------



## Lucifal (Apr 12, 2012)

I find a lot of Wordpress sites unimaginative and ... are Wordpress sites. Lot's of useful add-ins though and probably great if you take the time to design it so that updating is a doddle(ish). If you really know what Wordpress sites are capable of then you could come up with something special ... perhaps.


----------

